# Deer dogs



## archeryrob (Jul 31, 2018)

So, I found a recipe on here from Lhender and it just looked awesome. I copied it and made it the first time and water cooked out under the casings and washed the spices out. It had 1 cup water and 1 cup ice for 5 pounds and I thought it was too much, but what did I know about making hot dogs.

So I tried again and I dropped all the ice out and use just 1 cup of chilled water per 5 pounds. Below is my pork butt and fat to head the the freezer for 1 hour to get a coarse grind.








Then the deer meat was added on top and froze again for an hour and then was ground on the small 1/8″ plate.







Below is it coming out of the 1/8″ plate. this was half going to hotdogs and half to beer brats on the next post.







The hotdogs being stuffed and about the length they are tied to hang in the smokehouse. The black line is on them so you don’t eat them with the casing on. these are the Walton casings and they did get some smoke penitration, but I am heavy smoking in a wood fired smokehouse. A small smoker might need to work heavier to penetrate them enough. 







The hot dogs and bologna to head to the smokehouse.







Them in the smokehouse. These casings do not like temperature probes and I have had them pop on me. They are small and easy to cook as written below.







The smokehouse fire box was warmed up so we settled into a 120° smoking area. Let that run for an hour and then slowly bumped up to 160 – 165 to finish the hotdogs. Ran that for an hour and pulled the hotdogs.

I brought them in and washed the sink and cut the links apart. I pushed and squeezed the hot dogs out of the casings and tossed them on this pan. A little bit of fat leaks out and makes it fairly easy. Nice skinless deer dogs!







After cooled sealed up and sent to the freezer. I gave one pack to my buddy Kevin and he ate them all already and loved them. They are flavored like sausages and don’t even need toppings, if you do not want them.







Here is my edited recipe. Now I will be copying these again next year in larger quantities. One thing I did find out is you do not need to emulsify the meat. After adding the water I just mixed heavily and no one complained about the texture. Maybe a professional would complain, but for my use they are perfect. I did it just like Al told me and they turned out great. These are hot dogs that taste like sausages.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2018)

Rob , looks like you got it figured out . Nice job staying with it til  you got it how you like them . Links look great , and I like the skinless . 
Just something to think about , you might look into the addition of the sodium tripolyphosphates . Makes a great hot dog even better . 
Again , great job on the sausage .


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2018)

They look fantastic.  I gotta try them casings.


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 31, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> ...you might look into the addition of the sodium tripolyphosphates . Makes a great hot dog even better .



Is this for moisture, preservation or holding fat in better????


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 31, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Is this for moisture, preservation or holding fat in better????


Yes thats part of it , but also helps to emulsify  with just  normal mixing .


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2018)

Those Look Awesome, Rob!!:)
Nice Job!!
Like.
Watch out for Joey Chestnut !!

Bear


----------



## archeryrob (Jul 31, 2018)

They stuck together just fine. Maybe its the milk that helps. I remember Al said just mix it hard and no one even noticed the difference.

Joey Chestnut better stay the hell away from my hot dogs! ;) I got guns :D


----------



## motocrash (Jul 31, 2018)

Excellent looking dogs/sausages Rob!


----------



## greatfx1959 (Jul 31, 2018)

dayum! gotta love that. LIKE
tony


----------



## Ishi (Jul 31, 2018)

Please PM myself your address.... and I’ll be on my way!!:D


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 1, 2018)

AR, Wow! Great job on your dogs sir,they look fantastic. like


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> They stuck together just fine. Maybe its the milk that helps. I remember Al said just mix it hard and no one even noticed the difference.
> 
> Joey Chestnut better stay the hell away from my hot dogs! ;) I got guns :D




LOL---That guy ate 74 HotDogs in 10 minutes!!
He might eat your guns too?
How can anybody eat 74 Dogs in 10 minutes???
Most I ever ate was 5, and that was a lot of years ago!!

Bear


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

Rob I tried to find them casing do you have a code # for them,they look great
Thanks Richie


----------



## archeryrob (Aug 1, 2018)

These are the casings I bought


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> These are the casings I bought



Thank You for the help I appreciate it
Richie


----------



## 73saint (Aug 1, 2018)

That's awesome!  I have got to try this with my venison!


----------



## okie362 (Aug 1, 2018)

They look fantastic.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 1, 2018)

Excellent post Rob.  Beautiful work right here. Like! Bri


----------



## tallbm (Aug 2, 2018)

Man im glad u are figuring it out for all of.us!
And yah Im all about the hard mix giving the hot dog consistency.  I use th drill, a bucket, and a sheet rock mud mixer to mix my sausage meat :-)


----------



## pc farmer (Aug 2, 2018)

I just bought them casings, hotdog seasoning, carrot binder and some bacon mayo stuff.


----------



## ab canuck (Aug 5, 2018)

Those look awesome!!! That is something I have been contemplating on making. That definitely looks like the ticket. Congrats on the carousel ride.


----------

